# TED Talk: TRAVIS KALANICK on UberPOOL FEB 2016, Vancouver BC



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TED Talk: TRAVIS KALANICK on UberPOOL FEB 2016, Vancouver BC
http://www.ted.com/talks/travis_kal...people_into_fewer_cars/transcript?language=en

[clip]
MOD: It seems to me, everywhere you turn, you're facing people who occasionally give you a hard time. Some Uber drivers in New York and elsewhere are mad as hell now because you changed the fees and they can barely -- they claim -- barely afford the deal anymore.

TK:
...on the pricing side -- I mean, keep in mind, right? UberX, when we first started, was literally 10 or 15 percent cheaper than our black car product. It's now in many cities, half the price of a taxi.And we have all the data to show that the divers are making more per hour than they would as taxi drivers.

What happens is when the price goes down, people are more likely to take Uber at different times of the day than they otherwise would have, and they're more likely to use it in places they wouldn't have before. And what that means for a driver is wherever he or she drops somebody off, they're much more likely to get a pickup and get back in. And so what that means is more trips per hour, more minutes of the hour where they're productive and actually, earnings come up.
[/clip]


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

And there you have the uberx model plan. Rides for a nickel.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

He's trying hard to be allowed back in Vancouver.


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

TK is a scumbag plain and simple. Vancouver is too smart to let them in their market.


----------



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

Pool Sucks by alerting me to Pool rides when the main one is too short anyway


----------



## uberray25 (Feb 12, 2016)

He needs to take accounting classes. His math is on a second grade level. Didn't really wanted to insult second graders.


----------



## uberray25 (Feb 12, 2016)

He needs understand that 1 hr is still 60 minutes and you are limited to how many rides you can actually give. Especially if the ping is like 15-20 minutes away as it has been lately.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

uberray25 said:


> He needs understand that 1 hr is still 60 minutes and you are limited to how many rides you can actually give. Especially if the ping is like 15-20 minutes away as it has been lately.


Exactly. Uber can increase the Booking Fee (Safe Rides Fee) from $1 to $1.65 - $2.25+ / Trip, increase Commission taken from new hire Drivers from 20% to 25%, AND benefit from Economies of Scale.

Drivers get ZERO% of the Booking Fee (Safe Rides Fee), new Hire Drivers get more commission taken from each Fare by Uber, with uberPool Drivers increase efficiencies for uber but get paid half of a normal Uberx Fare, and Drivers are singularies that cannot benefit from Economies of Scale.

And increased Earnings are meaningless except as one reference point. It's all about Net Profit for the driver.

So Travis, how are Drivers Netting more with lower rates?


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> TED Talk: TRAVIS KALANICK on UberPOOL FEB 2016, Vancouver BC
> http://www.ted.com/talks/travis_kal...people_into_fewer_cars/transcript?language=en
> 
> [clip]
> ...


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

His math is way off. I drove non stop for 10 hours after the fare cuts in my city. I did over 30 rides and average 8 dollars an hour before gas and expenses. I made significantly more before the fare cuts. Ridership has not changed. Only thing that has changed is drivers pay.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> TED Talk: TRAVIS KALANICK on UberPOOL FEB 2016, Vancouver BC
> http://www.ted.com/talks/travis_kal...people_into_fewer_cars/transcript?language=en
> 
> [clip]
> ...


----------

